# photos of restaurants in converted church buildings



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

https://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/restaurants-in-former-churches

Only 8 photos but interesting conversions if I can play on words.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_I would SO much LOVE to do this._ Two(2) problem words however come to mind ... "heating" and "cooling".

They all look _GREAT._


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you need a church space? I noah guy.......!! 

I'll just show myself out......lol


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

Man those are all beautiful... I don't know what's going on with that Chandelier In Antwerp, Belgium though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I agree and the vaulted ceiling looks like it is fire damaged.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Reminds me of an episode of Ramseys' titled "The Priory". There seem to be more and more churches available lately. Several in my area have been vacant for years.


----------

